# Budgie poo dark and smells toxic



## Supernaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Our female has had watery poo for quite a long time, usually runny and clear (The liquid part was clear). Lately its runny and dark and after a few days accumulation in the same place stays continuously wet and smells awful. Her diet is primarily Roudybush, she gets some veggies sometimes but not as often as she should. She recently laid an egg which shouldn't be happening at 6 years old. More worrying is that she appears to struggle to poo.

The answer of course always ends up being "take her to the vet." However is there any insight as to what is likely going on? 

If you excuse me I'm going to go change the stinky paper at the cage bottom.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have no idea what could be wrong with her, but I would say that a daily, if not twice daily, change of the paper in the cage is a must have in any scenario, let alone the one you have described.

The reason the answer is always 'take her to the vet' is because people can only give accounts of a situation that they have encountered which *might* have the same symptoms but doesn't mean that it is the same illness and much more likely, the vet is going to need to administer something that you can't treat at home.

I hope as you recognise that she needs a vet, that you have gone ahead and booked an appointment as you know our stance is on promoting best practices which includes taking sick budgies to the avian vet when required. 
Do you plan to take her to a vet? It was unclear in your post. You acknowledged that was the correct thing to do, but not if you were going to do it.

Besides from that, everything else you can try to boost her is also already on the forum, if you look through the forums.

Again, it seem important to emphasise that she should be going to an avian vet for a correct diagnosis, rather than any guesses any staff or members here can be making.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/360586-do-i-really-have-take-my-budgie-vet.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/242665-signs-illness-avian-vet-finder-administering-medicine.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Watery, runny and clear poop can indicate kidney problems and/or diabetes.

If she is struggling to defecate, then she definitely needs to be seen by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

She may have a blockage in her intestine, there could be problems with her liver, etc.

A good Avian Vet should be able to help find a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

In the meantime, as Therm indicated, you should be changing her paper at least twice a day.

What sort of diet do you have her on?
Is she getting fresh vegetables in addition to a high quality seed mix, pellets and egg food?*


----------



## Supernaut (Apr 22, 2011)

I do plan on taking her to a vet. Doing so can just be frustrating as it seems there is often little they can do and then hand you a $240 bill.

Watery poo has been "normal" to her for more than 2 years. The best I got about that is that it is just the way some of them are. Or possibly that because roudybush makes them drink a lot more water she in turn passes quite a bit more water. Passing waste seems to be a much lesser problem today for her. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Supernaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Quite some time has passed but here is the update on Green. She was taken to the vet the day after she had laid her 3rd egg in a clutch. They were not entirely sure about her poo condition. She was prescribed antibiotics for that. The vet found a mass in her lower abdomen and took an X-ray (an extra expense that later proved regrettable). She was also prescribed an anti inflammatory.

The next day she layed the final egg of the clutch. Also the poo returned to something almost normal after just a day of the medicine. Her attitude improved drastically and stopped biting and squawking and returned to her usual sweet disposition.

The medicine is to be given every 12 hours. It was difficult getting her to take it at first but she is pretty good for it now and doesn't struggle too much. The antibiotic is a 10 day course which is now most of the way through. Hopefully she stays healthy once it is complete. She had been in for a free follow up check and there is no more mass. The vet was impressed with all the other improvements.

Here she is on the way home from the first vet visit. In somewhat of a rotten mood but she loves riding in a car and watching the world go by around her so that improved things. She would even lick my finger when I put it to the cage rather than bite me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for providing the update on Green.

I'm very glad to hear she is doing so much better now! :thumbsup:*


----------

